# New member Jaybird1103 from the Mississippi Delta



## jaybird1103 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi! I'm Jaybird 1103. I was born in Greenwood, MS but have lived all my life in Belzoni, MS, in the Mississippi Delta.  Weather wise, our summers (and sometimes early fall) are hot and humid, our winters are cold and sometimes damp, and in the spring and fall the weather can be unpredictable, and allergies (from trees, grass, flowers, and crop dusting pesticides) can run rampant.  

BBQ is somewhat big in the Delta (Abe's and The Ranchero in Clarksdale, Ubon's in Yazoo City, Stephen's in Greenwood, and Tabb's in Greenville), however, usually one must either go to the Jackson metro area (Dickey's, Sonny's), the Pine Belt (Leatha's in Hattiesburg), the Gulf Coast (The Shed in Ocean Springs), or on the Mississippi/Tennessee border (Interstate BBQ in Southaven), otherwise, you pretty much have to go into Memphis for good BBQ with the exception of Abe's. My hometown used to have a BBQ place, The Pig Stand, which closed in 2000. They served mostly pulled pork plates and BBQ sandwiches with a tangy Blue Plate brand BBQ sauce as their base. It closed when Earl Kilpatrick, the owner, wound up in poor health, and business suffered after Earl had a heart attack and his wife LaWanna, told him to either close on Sunday or she would leave him (seriously). As I mentioned, the business closed, Mr. and Mrs. Kilpatrick have both since passed away (along with one of their sons) and their other children did not want the restaurant. A Double Quick and McDonald's now occupies the site on the corner of Hwy. 49W and Jackson Street. His brother, Billy Joe Kilpatrick, runs The Varsity Restaurant (not to be confused with the Atlanta, GA drive in) and they also have the same Pig Stand BBQ, although their sauce is thicker.  Another BBQ place is Little Wimps,on George Lee Avenue, but it seems they boil their meat before it is smoked and grilled.  So, with the exception of Clarksdale, DeSoto County, and Yazoo City, the Delta seems to be more in hot tamales and catfish than BBQ.

I'll probably post which grills and/or smokers I am thinking about getting and post them later.  Thank you and Good 'Que.


----------



## seenred (Sep 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Jaybird!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input here, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Red


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 17, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Would you mind updating your profile to show the other SMF members where you are located?  Might meet a few neighbors!

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per TulsaJeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 17, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! We have over 50,000 members now who just love to share what they know. You've come to the best place on the net to learn and share everything Q!!!


----------

